# WOW: Battle for Azeroth



## Gawian (Nov 5, 2017)

Not sure if we have any WoW fans here, but the details for the next expansion dropped over Blizzcon this weekend.

Good lord, it looks SO GOOD! Intro Cinematic is a thing to behold, better than most TV/Movie battle scenes.


----------



## scarpelius (Mar 20, 2018)

That cinematic is misleading. Wow game is not like that. In fact is far from it.


----------

